# Change To Anterless Tags in Zone C



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

For those that dont know. The Ohio Deer Regulations for zone C have been changed this year. In years past, one could use anterlass deer tags for the first week of gun season in zone C. Below is the change.



> The Antlerless Deer Permit ($15) is not valid in Zone C after November 25, 2012.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

That is a good reminder. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Great. Glad I found about it now. Just bought two of them, and won't be hunting till Monday.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Great. Glad I found about it now. Just bought two of them, and won't be hunting till Monday.


Same here... Just tossed $20 right out the window...


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

They're still good in urban zones state wide through the end of deer season.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

you can use them for any state controlled hunt also. atleast i know for sure at plumbrook.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

killingtime said:


> you can use them for any state controlled hunt also. atleast i know for sure at plumbrook.


They are good on all controlled hunts and urban units.


----------



## bowmaniac (Feb 4, 2006)

wow did not realize this.i think this is all about the state making as much many as they can. Deer hunting anymore is becoming a rich mans game.How can people get there children into hunting when it costs and arm and a leg to do so.


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

Youth license and either sex deer permit is $22.00


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

bowmaniac said:


> wow did not realize this.i think this is all about the state making as much many as they can. Deer hunting anymore is becoming a rich mans game.How can people get there children into hunting when it costs and arm and a leg to do so.


I swear, some of you would do nothing but gripe and moan if you won last nights Powerball.  We have people complaining that deer numbers are low because they arent seeing enough, and that the state needs to reduced tags, blah blah blah The state does just that, and now we have people somehow making this about getting more money? I cant even comprehend that thought process? The regulations are right there in the booklet and online, *bonus antlerless tags expire Nov. 25th*. If you didnt know that, its no ones fault but yours.


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

The only flaw with this is the state did not reduce tags, they are just charging more to obtain them. 



M.Magis said:


> I swear, some of you would do nothing but gripe and moan if you won last nights Powerball.  We have people complaining that deer numbers are low because they arent seeing enough, and that the state needs to reduced tags, blah blah blah The state does just that, and now we have people somehow making this about getting more money? I cant even comprehend that thought process? The regulations are right there in the booklet and online, *bonus antlerless tags expire Nov. 25th*. If you didnt know that, its no ones fault but yours.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

My friend got one (15) dollar tag sunday before he came down to hunt the gun season....then told me and I said it was no longer good after today(sun)so he ran up and bought a buck/doe tag....15 dollars down the drain


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

Ahhh... ignorance is bliss. That is until it costs' someone $15 because they didn't educate themselves, then it's the state trying to rip us off! Ironman knew the tag was no good on Monday, why didn't his friend? And for everyone who is complaining about tag numbers, I'll assume that you are limiting yourselves to only one deer to do your part not to deplete the herd.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> I swear, some of you would do nothing but gripe and moan if you won last nights Powerball.  We have people complaining that deer numbers are low because they arent seeing enough, and that *the state needs to reduced tags, blah blah blah The state does just that, and now we have people somehow making this about getting more money?* I cant even comprehend that thought process? The regulations are right there in the booklet and online, *bonus antlerless tags expire Nov. 25th*. If you didnt know that, its no ones fault but yours.


well said



ironman172 said:


> My friend got one (15) dollar tag sunday before he came down to hunt the gun season....then told me and I said it was no longer good after today(sun)so he ran up and bought a buck/doe tag....15 dollars down the drain


Just amazing! Doesn't any read the regs anymore?

This info has been available for months. I saw it back in September.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

tOSUSteve said:


> The only flaw with this is the state did not reduce tags, they are just charging more to obtain them.


But by reducing the number of days those tags are valid, specifically eliminating firearms season, drastically reduces how many will be filled. Ohio doesn't have a lottery system for general hunting, and it's best that it stay that way. This allows them to limit how many deer are killed without a lottery.


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

So according to this theory kills will be drastically reduced - sorry not buying it. 



M.Magis said:


> But by reducing the number of days those tags are valid, specifically eliminating firearms season, drastically reduces how many will be filled. Ohio doesn't have a lottery system for general hunting, and it's best that it stay that way. This allows them to limit how many deer are killed without a lottery.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

tOSUSteve said:


> So according to this theory kills will be drastically reduced - sorry not buying it.


What arent you buying? Bonus tags can no longer be used for firearms season, pretty simple. I didnt think it was hard to understand that because of that, less bonus tags will be filled now. Its especially easy to understand considering that we already have history of the bonus tags being for early archery only. Even for those that are mathematically challenged, history tells us what happened before.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

P-NUT said:


> Ahhh... ignorance is bliss. That is until it costs' someone $15 because they didn't educate themselves, then it's the state trying to rip us off! Ironman knew the tag was no good on Monday, why didn't his friend? And for everyone who is complaining about tag numbers, I'll assume that you are limiting yourselves to only one deer to do your part not to deplete the herd.


I knew from this forum....but he never asked or said anything till he came sunday....I don't have to buy any so I really never cared, the one I already tagged during the bow season was tagged under antlerless but he didn't bow hunt this year, and was just trying to get off cheap that didn't work....thinking it was the same as last year....I really wasn't sure if he was going to hunt at all...then I got the call a week or so before ....oh well..... is misfortune


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

ironman172 said:


> My friend got one (15) dollar tag sunday before he came down to hunt the gun season....then told me and I said it was no longer good after today(sun)so he ran up and bought a buck/doe tag....15 dollars down the drain


Just remember that tag is still good for an urban doe !!!! Same thing happened to me last year , so I waited til the end of december and went to an urban area and shot a doe to fill the tag .


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Sorry to repeat reply #5 , didnt see it til after I posted.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Right on Magis. Also you are supposed to have to buy a regular tag before/ at the same time as a $15 antlerless. Doesn't mean you have to use it first, just purchase it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Gills63 said:


> Right on Magis. Also you are supposed to have to buy a regular tag before/ at the same time as a $15 antlerless. Doesn't mean you have to use it first, just purchase it.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


This was also changed a few years ago. You no longer need to buy an either sex tag first.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

This is the same as last year. the doe permits was no good when gun season started. Just read the laws and it will tell you.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

mlayers said:


> This is the same as last year. the doe permits was no good when gun season started. Just read the laws and it will tell you.


Last year you could use them during gun season,I did.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

mlayers said:


> This is the same as last year. the doe permits was no good when gun season started. Just read the laws and it will tell you.


You could use them during gun season last year, you just couldn't purchse them once gun season began


----------

